# Best Friends Forever



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

There's always time to chill. 








The three-year-old orangutan goes everywhere with Roscoe. 










A dog is not just a man's best friend, he's an orangutan's too.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

It's so cute.  I remember watching a video on Youtube about this as well, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3SbjjMChqw


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

This reminds me of the story about the elephant who was friends with a dog:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o0GsA4qDHE


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> This reminds me of the story about the elephant who was friends with a dog:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o0GsA4qDHE


Wow, that was amazing!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww how sweet.


----------

